# unrecognized option -Bsymbolic-functions



## rdunkle (Jun 30, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.3 amd64. I am having some portupgrade failures with this error:

```
/usr/bin/ld: unrecognized option '-Bsymbolic-functions'
```

I see this error on some of the gstreamer plugins:


```
gstreamer-plugins-cdparanoia  <
gstreamer-plugins-gio       <
gstreamer-plugins-ogg       <
gstreamer-plugins-pango     <
gstreamer-plugins-vorbis    <
```
I think this is from having gcc4.6 installed. I have already created entries for the failing ports in /etc/make.conf to force the use of base GCC. But maybe there is something else to add for this linker error?

[*][*][*][*]


----------



## rdunkle (Jul 1, 2012)

*S*olved.[*] *M*issing exclusions in /etc/make.conf[*]. I did not realize that gstreamer was in many paths *i*n the ports tree. The /etc/make.conf now looks like this:

```
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc46)
.if empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick*) &&
 empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose*) &&
 empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer*) &&
 empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd*) && empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/audio/gstreamer*) &&
 empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gstreamer*) && empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/devel/gstreamer*)
CC=gcc46
CXX=g++46
CPP=cpp46
.endif
.endif
```


----------

